# Where to get LPG in Abu Dhabi?



## LaurieM

Hi there, can anyone tell me where I could buy a propane gas canister in Abu Dhabi? We bought a new bbq from Ace Hardware but the salesperson couldn't tell us where we could buy the gas to make the thing work! It takes propane and the canister has to be between 5kg and 13kg. I tried ADNOC in Khalifa A yesterday and the smallest on they had was 23kg. Please help!!


----------



## Bounty Hunter

LaurieM said:


> Hi there, can anyone tell me where I could buy a propane gas canister in Abu Dhabi? We bought a new bbq from Ace Hardware but the salesperson couldn't tell us where we could buy the gas to make the thing work! It takes propane and the canister has to be between 5kg and 13kg. I tried ADNOC in Khalifa A yesterday and the smallest on they had was 23kg. Please help!!


If you take a look out of your place, you can sometimes se a truck driving around with the LPG tanks. You just have to keep an eye out for it. Other than that and the ADNOC stations, I don't know of any other places to find it. Good luck!


----------



## busybee2

LaurieM said:


> Hi there, can anyone tell me where I could buy a propane gas canister in Abu Dhabi? We bought a new bbq from Ace Hardware but the salesperson couldn't tell us where we could buy the gas to make the thing work! It takes propane and the canister has to be between 5kg and 13kg. I tried ADNOC in Khalifa A yesterday and the smallest on they had was 23kg. Please help!!


ace sells the little gas cannisters, but they are very very expensive, you take it back to them and they send it to sharjah to refill at like 400 dhs. do what every one else does, get the regular rubber pipe and regulator from adnoc and use the normal gas cannisters. ace should have told you that they do sell the lpg cannisters and that they do refill them etc... obviously you must have got the work experience guy!!!


----------



## LaurieM

Thanks for the tips all! We went to a different adnoc today and got one, just finished our bbq'd steak!


----------

